# Lost muzzle loader



## grecco189 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi 
I was hunting the kamas unit above smith and morehouse with my Father.* We were riding atvs,* my Father had his muzzle loader straped to the back of the machine.* At some point in the day it fell off.* We looked for it but were unable to find it.* Im hopping some great guy found it.* It is a black cva muzzle loader.* If found please call. 

Casey 801-598-1890 or 
Fritz 801-598-1524

Thanks


----------

